# Squat rack under 2m05 tall



## poster_boy (Dec 22, 2011)

Im looking to kit out my basement with a squat rack - but it's got a low ceiling - 2m05cm.

None of the racks I've found go far will fit. Most of them are around 2m17 tall.

More complex Google searches hasn't helped me. Maybe some of you guys have come across options I could explore...

Thanks


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

poster_boy said:


> Im looking to kit out my basement with a squat rack - but it's got a low ceiling - 2m05cm.
> 
> None of the racks I've found go far will fit. Most of them are around 2m17 tall.
> 
> ...


 I have a home welded half rack (ie front and rear uprights but no top section) I made in my mates engineering place you can purchase for way less than even a cheap rack, it's way more solid than a commercial one, will take 200+kg on its solid 1" diameter steel catchers... you can also adjust catcher height, and take them out for benching, drop me a pm if interested! I'm around j28 m1


----------



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Strength shop do one called the garage rack, 1.85m tall


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

superdrol said:


> I have a home welded half rack (ie front and rear uprights but no top section) I made in my mates engineering place you can purchase for way less than even a cheap rack, it's way more solid than a commercial one, will take 200+kg on its solid 1" diameter steel catchers... you can also adjust catcher height, and take them out for benching, drop me a pm if interested! I'm around j28 m1


 Do you have a crooked spire?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Not quite, not far away though


----------

